
Some early owners of Tesla's Model 3 are reporting quality problems - skybrian
http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-tesla-model3-quality-20180218-story.html
======
IntronExon
Full title from the article is actually, _Some early owners of Tesla 's Model
3 are reporting quality problems. Do buyers care?_

So far the answer, again according to the article, is “no” except for a
automotive engineer who did a tear down.

